

BBC's Web Development Standards - tgrass
http://www.bbc.co.uk/guidelines/futuremedia/technical/

======
mikegirouard
I love to read how companies define standards, regardless of whether or not I
agree w/them. It's particularly interesting to see companies like the BBC
publish them publicly. I expect that from Google, Yahoo, etc, but when
companies the the BBC do, it makes me happy to see them take standards
seriously.

What's funny though, is that their .htaccess, tracking, and sitemaps documents
are protected.

